# Kodak Playsport



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone out there has purchased the Kodak Playsport. It's a "shoot n share" video camera, that is completely waterproof. It can even be taken up to 10 ft below water. It's only $149, and I thought it'd be fun to take on vacation this summer, and also to just keep in my purse for those moments you want to catch, but you don't have, the nice video camera with.

Would love feedback on this model, or any other shoot n share cameras...

renee


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

A lot of us have the flip and love it.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

A waterproof camera for what you are looking for and for that price seems nice.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Haven't seen that one, but it would be great for the trips to the beach. I have a Flip video and love it.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal.

If you have a really nice point & shoot that you like the photo quality on, you might consider just buying a waterproof case for it


----------

